# Bulking as an endo-meso=endos need only apply



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

What are everyone's thoughts on a competitive bber who is endo-meso and will be bulking with a cycle of test and dbol? I may also use T3 at 50mcg for better calorie partitioning. I've tried bulking in the past, but most of the methodologies are made for ectos. I'm going to be at that time of the initial start of the phase about 205 lbs, and 4% bodyfat, coming off of  a contest weight...but I plan on adding in 2-3% over the week or two after the contest.

So endos only-how would you go about doing it? I'm also referring to macro breakdown as well.


----------



## MDR (Jun 7, 2010)

I am not a competitive bber, but I did compete for a number of years as a powerlifter.  Bulking for me always fell under the category of a "clean" bulk.  I gain so easily that I couldn't afford to do a dirty bulk like some of my buddies.  You are incredibly lean already, so I suspect it will come pretty naturally for you to simply eat more of what you are already eating.  Have you thought at all about adding Deca into the mix?  Mostly I eat more calories while upping my workload in the gym.  I am currently just under 250 at 6ft.  New bulk starts today.  I am always starving when I try to cut, so I look forward to a good bulk like a little kid at christmas.  Hope this was at least a bit helpful.  Good luck!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm adding deca into my cut at the end of July. Explain why you see deca as an alternative.

Clean bulk is the only way a fatass like me can bulk. I'm the same way as a kid with Christmas.


----------



## MDR (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Test and Deca, along with D-bol is an excellent bulking AAS program.  I've always had good luck with the three together.  When I joined the 1 Ton club a few years back, that's what I was taking.  Squat and Deadlift both in the 7's, bench over 5.  I was 260 or so at the meet where I finally got my total over 2000.  As long as the Test dose is more than the Deca, I always avoided problems with sides.  I always quit with the Deca a few weeks before finishing off with test.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

I can do that. Now, what about dietary...since you're and endo, what are your thoughts? I will be using a modified version of the classic 20 rep squat, as outlined from Gaz with a couple of changes by me. 

Here it is:

Session 1:
20 rep squats 1x20
Dumbbell Pullover; 1x12
5 minute rest;
Romanian Deadlifts; 2 warms, 1 work set of 5-10 reps
Weighted Pullups; 2 warms, 1 work set of 5-10 reps
.
Session 2:
20 rep standard deadlift 1x20
Dumbbell Pullover; 1x12
5 minute rest;
Barbell Push Press; 2 warms, 1 work set of 5-10 reps
Hang Cleans;2 warms, 1 work set of 5-10 reps
.
Session 3:
20 rep squats 1x20
Dumbbell Pullover; 1x12
5 minute rest;
Incline Bench Press; 2 warms, 1 work set of 5-10 reps
Barbell Rows; 2 warms, 1 work set of 5-10 reps

Obviously, cardio will be a must. Sprints and LISS.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm adding deca into my cut at the end of July. Explain why you see deca as an alternative.
> 
> Clean bulk is the only way a fatass like me can bulk. I'm the same way as a kid with Christmas.



Fuck'n A man.  I got down to 204lbs last year at 12% and did a short 10 week bulk.  Wasnt clean, and blew up to a fatass 250 in that short of time.  I got bigger and stronger but GAH!

I have to be careful.


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2010)

I like your workout.  Interesting variety of exercises.  Very low volume of sets, but that seems to be popular these days.  I always seem to be on the higher volume end, but I do occasionally switch things up.  Never tried one set per movement (not counting warm-up).  I like all the compound movements.

As far as diet I generally up my quality carbs a bit.  I keep protein pretty high year round.  I do eat more red meat and a bit more fat.  As long as I eat every three hours or so, I tend to do ok on total calories consumed.  I change things if I start to get too many extra unwanted lbs.  Try to get a good balance with each meal.  Mostly just pay attention to how my body is reacting and developing.  Probably the main difference for me is that I focus almost entirely on strength and power.  When I'm bulking, I never go hungry, and I will indulge in the occasional cheat meal.


----------

